# Wrenches...?



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I recently just started doing some transformer work in ceilings. I got away with my channel locks and adjustable last week. But want to take a wrench roll in this week. But it's getting way to big and heavy, really fast. Any idea what standard sizes I will need? 

Also want a socket set... But with shallow, deep, 1/2" drive, 3/8", 12 point, 6 point, standard and metric.. I'm going to have to investigate futher... I'm not rolling in there like an airplane mechanic. We have to walk pretty far sometimes.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I always carried a set of ratcheting wrenches. Like these ones but I preferred the pivoting head version. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-SAE-Ratcheting-Combination-Wrench-Set-10-Piece-HRW10PCSAE/204759116


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Thats what most of the guys have and I'd like to buy. I tried it the cheap cheesy way, by hitting a flea market for a few, then a few from sears then h freight for storage. It end up costing about 10bucks less then the set I want. But I know the few guys that I worked with on the transformers carry a few multible wrenches of the same size. Which we used all day. But im back on lights n receptacles this week anyway. So I bought a new bag to feed the tool addict in me. 👍🏼🤣🤣


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Wenches usually cost me plenty.

Your values may vary.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Other than a 10mm I've never needed another metric size socket or wrench.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I like the idea of wrench rolls but I think they would take up to much room, so I stitched my own from an old pair of jeans.

I got tired of carrying them in zipper bags with my sockets. Now I carry my sockets on a rail in my Veto bag. At times I even carried everything in an ammo box. 

It was supposed to have a flap that went over the top and tied around it, but I made it to short (and now it's tucked inside). I doubt I'll make another one longer, so it is what it is.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Wow I did same thing*



cabletie said:


> I like the idea of wrench rolls but I think they would take up to much room, so I stitched my own from an old pair of jeans.
> 
> I got tired of carrying them in zipper bags with my sockets. Now I carry my sockets on a rail in my Veto bag. At times I even carried everything in an ammo box.
> 
> It was supposed to have a flap that went over the top and tied around it, but I made it to short (and now it's tucked inside). I doubt I'll make another one longer, so it is what it is.


I have one like that I made 40 years ago. I had went one step further and sewed it closed at bottom with flap on top, but I left 8" below the bottom open and sewed a zipper across it and had a pouch built in for wire nuts.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A wrench roll is nice because you can look at it and immediately see if you have them all when you're packing up. But they do take up space, too big for a tool pouch pocket. 

I have been using one of those giant safety pin clips for wrenches they have at Harbor Freight, it gets in a way a little but it keeps them sorted which is nice.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I have 9 open/closed ratchet wrenches and dedicate 3 spots in my bag for them (along with a couple crescent wrenches) as a way of keeping track of what might be missing.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

3/8-9/16 in ratcheting wrenches and 6 point deep sockets.
3/8 drive ratchet and torque wrench.
handful of different length 3/8 wobble extensions.
handful of different size allen sockets up to 1/2" size.
3/8 to 1/2 drive adapter.
3/8 and 1/2 drive impact driver attachment for sockets to quickly snug them up before final torque.

This is all I've needed to do it all. Similar kind of work.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Other than a 10mm I've never needed another metric size socket or wrench.


I need a 19mm to get my Thule bike rack off my hitch receiver. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I need a 19mm to get my Thule bike rack off my hitch receiver. :smile:


Sounds like a personal issue not an electrical service call or install.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> I have one like that I made 40 years ago. I had went one step further and sewed it closed at bottom with flap on top, but I left 8" below the bottom open and sewed a zipper across it and had a pouch built in for wire nuts.


Great minds think alike!!!

I probably could have made it a bit snugger, but it was tight the way it was turning it inside out after hand stitching.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm trying to keep it as light as I can. Combination ratcheting/open end, deep and standard depth 3/8" imperial, ratchet, two extensions and a wobble. No metric. I carry loose, folding and 3/8" drive Allen keys. Maybe I should substitute one set for a few metric.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I like the idea of wrench rolls but I think they would take up to much room, so I stitched my own from an old pair of jeans.
> 
> I got tired of carrying them in zipper bags with my sockets. Now I carry my sockets on a rail in my Veto bag. At times I even carried everything in an ammo box.
> 
> It was supposed to have a flap that went over the top and tied around it, but I made it to short (and now it's tucked inside). I doubt I'll make another one longer, so it is what it is.


I keep the stuff in that pic in a box just for that stuff, only take that out when there is some serious stuff to do.

I have combo open end/ratchet box and straight ratchet box wrenches in my Veto that go 1/4"-3/4".


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I get a lot of mileage out of a set of 5/16" to 3/4" reversible ratchet wrenches and a 8" and 10" crescent.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For electrical work, I use exactly one metric wrench. I call it a "dogbone wrench". It's ratcheting and each side has two sizes, two on each end. It's essentially 4 ratcheting wrenches in one. Damned handiest thing. It's called a "double box ratcheting wrench". Does 8,10,12, and 13mm

https://www.grainger.com/product/WESTWARD-8mm-34E318


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Pretty much agree on keeping it light as possible. Without trivialising it too much, most of the work we do on transformers, switchgear, and distribution panels does not warrant the absolute best quality wrenches and sockets. On the other hand, top shelf tools are NEVER a bad idea. Well other than avoiding the five fingered discount types that seem to spot this stuff from across the county line. 

Without getting brand specific as a recommendation, I would say get the wrenches as thin as possible. Particularly ratcheting types. Same with sockets. At least the ratchets. Again, without getting too close to recommending brands, if I were to look at higher quality without the SnapOn price, I would look at Wright brand. US made, top quality. I think prices run about lime Proto. Maybe less. At least the last time I checked all that was true. Who knows with American tool companies these days?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For most electric work: SAE- 3/8, 7/16, 1/2, 9/16 and for large switchgear 3/4.
Metric- 10, 12, 13 and 15 mm. 

Carry these sizes in wrenches and sockets and you are set for most jobs. 

Normally I would only carry deep well sockets and combo (open & box end) wrenches. It is rare, on most electric work to have something that only a shallow socket will fit, but always have the rest of the set(s) in your "every once and a while" tool box or bag.

Allen wrenches a different animal. It seems that a person needs every imaginable configuration of allen wrench at one time or another. I carry a fold up set and a "L" set, both metric and SAE, in my bag, plus a SAE allen socket set. In my tool box there is a set of "T" handle allens, that I like to use, but are a little bulky to tote all of the time.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Woot said:


> I recently just started doing some transformer work in ceilings. I got away with my channel locks and adjustable last week. But want to take a wrench roll in this week. But it's getting way to big and heavy, really fast. Any idea what standard sizes I will need?
> 
> Also want a socket set... But with shallow, deep, 1/2" drive, 3/8", 12 point, 6 point, standard and metric.. I'm going to have to investigate futher... I'm not rolling in there like an airplane mechanic. We have to walk pretty far sometimes.


It's really hard to justify combo wrenches when you've gotta carry everything across a location. Socket sets are far more weight and cost efficient since you only need one handle and keep the sockets on a rail... 3/8" should be more than enough for electrical, 12 point is easier to slip on but 6 point is less likely to strip. Shallow makes it less likely you need a combo due to clearance, but more likely you need a combo to fit over a bolt, deep is visca versa. Some manufacturers offer mid-depth sockets, FYI.

Despite all this, combo wrenches, especially ratcheting ones, will always do the job better. They're just one of those tools that you gotta have if nothing else fits, though. Same goes for the stubby versions. I'd like to get a set, but I don't absolutely need them often enough to justify it... the age old tool problem.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Woot said:


> I recently just started doing some transformer work in ceilings. I got away with my channel locks and adjustable last week. But want to take a wrench roll in this week. But it's getting way to big and heavy, really fast. Any idea what standard sizes I will need?
> 
> Also want a socket set... But with shallow, deep, 1/2" drive, 3/8", 12 point, 6 point, standard and metric.. I'm going to have to investigate futher... I'm not rolling in there like an airplane mechanic. We have to walk pretty far sometimes.


I always keep an eye out for a 1/4" drive set that's both standard and metric. Everything is about the ruggedness of the case and how tight the little bastards/ sockets stay in place.
If they are not all completely visable at a glance, they will turn up missing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> For most electric work: SAE- 3/8, 7/16, 1/2, 9/16 and for large switchgear 3/4.
> Metric- 10, 12, 13 and 15 mm.
> 
> Carry these sizes in wrenches and sockets and you are set for most jobs.
> ...



It all depends on what you are working on.

I've done a tremendous amount of pump, motor, conveyor, and drive work so both standard and deep sockets come in handy.

I find it harder to get 'break free' torque with a deep socket on a bolt head, it has a tendency to slip off easier.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rora said:


> It's really hard to justify combo wrenches when you've gotta carry everything across a location. Socket sets are far more weight and cost efficient since you only need one handle and keep the sockets on a rail... 3/8" should be more than enough for electrical, 12 point is easier to slip on but 6 point is less likely to strip. Shallow makes it less likely you need a combo due to clearance, but more likely you need a combo to fit over a bolt, deep is visca versa. Some manufacturers offer mid-depth sockets, FYI.
> 
> Despite all this, combo wrenches, especially ratcheting ones, will always do the job better. They're just one of those tools that you gotta have if nothing else fits, though. Same goes for the stubby versions. I'd like to get a set, but I don't absolutely need them often enough to justify it... the age old tool problem.


If you use a backpack or a handtruck to lug things across a large facility it's not that hard to bring everything you need in one trip.

I've loaded up a handtruck and walked 2 blocks many times to get to a building in NYC in the past with great success.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you use a backpack or a handtruck to lug things across a large facility it's not that hard to bring everything you need in one trip.
> 
> I've loaded up a handtruck and walked 2 blocks many times to get to a building in NYC in the past with great success.


I keep a small three drawer metal toolbox with all the mechanical tools. I keep one drawer for half and 3/4 drive, one for 3/8 and quarter drive, and one for wrenches. Top tray, nutdrivers, allen wrenches, taps and etc., torque screwdriver, adjustables. 

It's heavy but first time I have to work on something, and it's too much to do with channellocks and an adjustable wrench, I just haul the whole thing. I'd rather hump the whole box once than make three trips for one more tool. Maybe in the future I'll load the veto with the stuff I need for that piece of equipment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I keep a small three drawer metal toolbox with all the mechanical tools. I keep one drawer for half and 3/4 drive, one for 3/8 and quarter drive, and one for wrenches. Top tray, nutdrivers, allen wrenches, taps and etc., torque screwdriver, adjustables.
> 
> It's heavy but first time I have to work on something, and it's too much to do with channellocks and an adjustable wrench, I just haul the whole thing. I'd rather hump the whole box once than make three trips for one more tool. Maybe in the future I'll load the veto with the stuff I need for that piece of equipment.


The box I use is a hip roof box with the wrench roll in the bottom along with a zipper bag of 1/4" and one of 3/8" drive stuff.

The tray is 1/2" dr and some extra wrenches. 

My 3/4" drive stuff lives in it's own box as it's so rare I use it.

That three drawer job sounds real heavy. Ever have to pull it up onto a roof?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The box I use is a hip roof box with the wrench roll in the bottom along with a zipper bag of 1/4" and one of 3/8" drive stuff.
> 
> The tray is 1/2" dr and some extra wrenches.
> 
> ...


It is really heavy, I have never hauled it up on a roof and probably wouldn't attempt it. I'd probably just cart it to the bottom of the ladder and work from there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the roof of a high school that was a customer. 










I've worked on every piece of equipment on that roof. Notice there is no parking close to the building and during the day there is only one way in.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is the roof of a high school that was a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See now if I built that school there would be a heli pad up there, that would be the way to work!


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you use a backpack or a handtruck to lug things across a large facility it's not that hard to bring everything you need in one trip.
> 
> I've loaded up a handtruck and walked 2 blocks many times to get to a building in NYC in the past with great success.


That's how I would do it, with a hand truck. Everybody uses the fold up ones now. They're sturdy enough for what I need. mines from sears, but they're all the same.

Two years ago I was working in Point Pleasant for a few months. Once Memorial day came there was no parking. I walked blocks. I was out of there a few weeks later. Some guys stayed the summer. I had everything strapped to my folding hand truck.

The douche foremen wouldn't get a company commuter van for the men. we could have car pooled from the elementary school. We had done a lot of work for that school system a few years earlier. They would have allowed it, just had to ask. The foremen didn't give a rats ass, he had a spot inside the fence. Well that's a rant for another time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> See now if I built that school there would be a heli pad up there, that would be the way to work!


I wish....

Sadly, you really can't see the whole complex in that pick or the height of the building really.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> That's how I would do it, with a hand truck. Everybody uses the fold up ones now. They're sturdy enough for what I need. mines from sears, but they're all the same.
> 
> Two years ago I was working in Point Pleasant for a few months. Once Memorial day came there was no parking. I walked blocks. I was out of there a few weeks later. Some guys stayed the summer. I had everything strapped to my folding hand truck.
> 
> The douche foremen wouldn't get a company commuter van for the men. we could have car pooled from the elementary school. We had done a lot of work for that school system a few years earlier. They would have allowed it, just had to ask. The foremen didn't give a rats ass, he had a spot inside the fence. Well that's a rant for another time.


I have a folding handtruck but found in NYC and other places with a longer walk that a fullsize model that can handle a stack of 4 milk crates and a 4' ladder bungeed on is the better way to go.

I'd often pack for bear just to avoid a trip back to the parking garage before heading out for lunch.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I got the wrench roll together. It is gigantic and heavy as hell. Over 3 pounds id think. But I have 1" and even 1"1/4 in there right now. So thanks for dropping the sizes. I'm hearing the same sizes in post after post. Just like nutt drivers. So, I'll grab what I need out of the roll n drop them In my bulk bag. I usually have a heads up when I'm doing that type of work. So I can adjust. But not always. I really like the craftsman black and chrome set ratcheting set. It's like 50-60 bucks. But the most used sizes individually at my sears are like $17.99. 10mm 1/2"... While less popularly used sizes are as low as $7.99... 🤔 that kind of pissed me off. Because I had thought I'd just grab what I need. But it just won't work out that way. They must be hip to that game. But I have a wrench n (cheap) socket set now. So if I start using them again I'll upgrade them. Thanks again.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Hard on a brite day*



MechanicalDVR said:


> This is the roof of a high school that was a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had white and black rubber roofs like that. White was great at reflecting heat away from rooftop units, but heck on the eyes.

Black roof was OK on eyes but drove up AC unit heat so bad we had to paint under the units white.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> We had white and black rubber roofs like that. White was great at reflecting heat away from rooftop units, but heck on the eyes.
> 
> Black roof was OK on eyes but drove up AC unit heat so bad we had to paint under the units white.


Been a long long time since I've been on a black roof on a commercial building.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a set of these a lot too, the 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" are really handy for strut straps since these days the bolt head is too close to the curve of the strap to get a gearwrench on.


----------

